# Artist and Brick Mason meet = Melting brick wall



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:

http://inhabitat.com/artist-alex-chinnecks-mind-bending-building-facade-slides-to-the-ground/alex-chinneck-sliding-facade/

London-based artist Alex Chinneck creates spectacles that combine illusion, humor, and design. In his work entitled “From the knees of my nose to the belly of my toes“ he fabricated a facade that appears to be sliding off an apartment building! The work explores themes of urban decay, and it’s certainly a head-turning addition to an otherwise ordinary street.

To create the appearance of a melting wall, Chinneck exposed the topmost part of the structure and remodeled the brick face. Structural supports were added to the base to fabricate a curve, and a thin brick covering was added to give the impression of a fluid exterior.

“It has social issues, it struggles with high levels of crime and the grand architecture has fallen into a fairly fatigued state. Increasingly like that idea of exposing the truth and the notion of superficiality,” he said in an interview with Dezeen. “I didn’t go into the project with that idea, but as it evolved I started to like that.”

The house can be viewed at 1 Godwin Road, Cliftonville, Margate UK, until October 2014. Afterwards, it will be turned into residential housing with a more traditional appearance.

Read more: Alex Chinneck Sliding Building Facade « Inhabitat – Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

That would be great if you had some skate boarding kids, lol. Bet that was tuff to scaffold up.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

More pics.... 


http://www.alexchinneck.com/projects/from-the-knees-of-my-nose-to-the-belly-of-my-toes-2/


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Are psychedelics making a comeback?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I bet the neighbors love that.

Looks awesome though.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree that the project is very interesting....but I question why inhabit would post an article on it. Inhabits by-line is "eco-green-sustainable design". What so eco and green aboput building it twice? That's twice the environmental impact. Approximately.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Stu posted these a while back,...kinda goofy if you ask me


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

run angle iron across façade above first floor window...start there..run to top...take scaffold down and finish bottom last..........less mess to clean up


----------

